# Is eating lipstick safe???



## Jewelry (Jan 14, 2008)

I've noticed that every time I put on lipstick or lip gloss, it goes away everytime I eat, does that mean I've been eating lipstick all this time?! Does it cause any sickness or diseases?? I mean is it okay to eat chemicals?


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jan 14, 2008)

Most of it is probably just rubbing off rather than being consumed.






I don't worry about it...


----------



## emily_3383 (Jan 14, 2008)

lol. Im pretty sure we all do that and thats why we reapply. I dont think it does any damage but i remember there being a study about how much l/g and l/s we digest.


----------



## Joan_CD (Jan 14, 2008)

Maybe thats why I can't lose weight !!!!


----------



## fiji (Jan 14, 2008)

when my daughter was 2 she drank an ounce of liquid foundation. I called poison control and was told that anything made to go on the face won't hurt you if it is consumed.

also, doesn't philosophy make some flavored lipglosses and they are marked to help diet by eating them instead of cookies or something. I think I saw Christina Carlino eat some of the icing flavored l/g right from the tube.


----------



## Karren (Jan 14, 2008)

I'd say that if you can wear it on your face 24/7 then ingesting a bit will not harm you...


----------



## magosienne (Jan 14, 2008)

i think most of it stays on your glass instead of being ingested, so i don't worry about the small amount i actually eat.

back when it was the time of the first false tattoos you can take off with soap and water, the salesman told me the one i bought was natural, made with veggies so i could lick it if i was in need of a snack.


----------



## blackroses08 (Jan 16, 2008)

yes!! they recently found oyt it has led in it!!! anyways who eats lipstick??


----------



## nosepickle (Jan 17, 2008)

I read something like the average woman eats a total of 7 pounds of lipstick in her life.

No worries!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jan 17, 2008)

Originally Posted by *blackroses08* /img/forum/go_quote.gif yes!! they recently found oyt it has led in it!!! anyways who eats lipstick?? It's not uncommon to ingest small amounts of lipstick when you put it on your lips. That's what she's referring to.
As far as dangerous amounts of lead in lipsticks, that's an urban legend. It's not true.

Urban Legends Reference Pages: Lead in Lipstick


----------



## banapple (Jan 17, 2008)

the FBI(or something like that...) apparently keeps records of all lipsticks rofl

and i doubt you'll die from eating lipstick. unless u ate them tube by tube in substitute of dinner, most you'll get is an upset stomach.


----------



## Dubai Lady (Jan 17, 2008)

!!!!!!!!

I never thought of that !!


----------



## SalJ (Jan 17, 2008)

The colorants ... etc they use in lipstick will be lip safe, which means they will be safe if ingested.

I wouldn't worry about it either.


----------



## xxahsinxx (Jan 17, 2008)

i dont think it will do much harm as i think it is made so that it could happen....but i wouldnt just munch on a lipstick as a snack!!!!heheheh


----------



## daer0n (Jan 17, 2008)

Agree with Karren, i wouldnt worry about it, i have never heard of anyone dying from eating lipstick lol, if its safe to wear it on your lips it should also be safe if you eat if accidentally/unpurposedly.


----------



## Jennythenipper (Jan 17, 2008)

Originally Posted by *blackroses08* /img/forum/go_quote.gif yes!! they recently found oyt it has led in it!!! anyways who eats lipstick?? My two year old. Three tubes and counting!


----------



## ShesAutomatic (Jan 17, 2008)

I'm sure its fine. As long as you're not buying lipstick and taking it home and eatting it whole (which I don't know why ANYONE would but you never know) then you're fine.


----------



## chloe934 (Jan 18, 2008)

i read somewhere the other day on average women will have eaten 2 lipsticks in their lifetime (with putting it on) and its supposed to be very bad for you


----------



## Caitlyn Dunning (Feb 14, 2014)

you will be fine i do it all the time


----------



## QuestionAnswerz (Apr 18, 2014)

You probably aren't eating the lipstick. Also, I don't think its safe to eat lipstick considering it has wax and latex. just try not to bite it, ok? and i believe it may cause Cancer. Good luck and hope i helped. () ()         

                                                       (^T^)

                                                       (u u)

                                                        u u


----------



## Dockmaster (Apr 19, 2014)

O wouldn't make it a staple in my diet. But, it is probably safer than licking windows!


----------

